# BAA World Championship



## Bowfisher (Jul 30, 2012)

Georgia teams brought the title home!
Our team won the numbers division and another Georgia team took second and my brothers team brought home the title on the big 20 side as well!


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 30, 2012)

Good job for our Georgia Teams. Most folks cannot fathom 450 fish in the numbers division and 663 lbs in the big twenty. I was good untill an hour before blast off and I got the craving to shoot really bad. Glad yall brought it to Georgia anyway....heck of a showing on numbers and weight.


----------



## Bowfisher (Jul 30, 2012)

Out of our 450 fish...447 were shad


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 30, 2012)

man i have trouble hitting one shad a night, much less 450!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 30, 2012)

Bowfisher said:


> Out of our 450 fish...447 were shad



heck yeah...glad to see someone shut some shad shooting haters up


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Shoot i love shooting at them big ol gizzards


----------



## Fisher of Men (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## S Adams (Aug 1, 2012)

Good job Ga. Boys! Sorry we missed it.


----------

